#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Can we self learn calligraphy?

## Bhavya

Calligraphy is a decorative visual art of handwriting using pen, brush or other writing instruments. Calligraphic is an expressive, harmonious, and skilful way of writing. I really like to learn this art. Can I self learn calligraphy? If yes, Can you guys suggest me the ways?

----------

